# Fingernails? Ugh!



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

When I was a "city girl", I respected the fact that people has those long, fake, claw-like nails. If they like it, fine. 

Then I started favoring long nails... due to the fact of my nails growing long and uniform without me even doing much. Well, that was when I didn't have 60 animals to take care of twice a day. And even then it was hard to keep them spiffy! 

It is so hard to have nice nails, kind of worthless and a waste of time, too. BUT, my hands look weird and fat when I don't have long nails for some odd reason. I'm not exactly fat, but my hands are. *sigh*

Here are my current nails... they will look bad by tomorrow night. Haha.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I just grew my nails past my fingertips for the first time in two years, so I totally understand why that's noteworthy and applaud your pretty nails!

Now if I could just have enough time to paint them AND let the paint dry. I swear the baby and the goats have made a pact to wait until I have just finished painting them and then start screaming!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I know! I hardly ever paint them... let alone have them even grow this long! With kidding and lambing over it is easier, but I always seem to ship them on those metal trash cans that we keep our food in.

Thanks for your comment, at least YOU don't think I am some complete nail dork! LOL!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

My sad attempt to paint. Only one REALLY screwed up nail this time.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

They look good! Trust me, I have screwed up WAY worse! That is why I went with the french tip thing. If you get clear nail polish all over your finger, you are just going to be shiny.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I only paint my toenails, my fingernails are always trimmed and neat but look stupid painted :'c


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

How about I make you both feel better about your fingernails. Here are mine. I'm an obsessive chewer of both my nails and my cuticles. My nails are thin so even if they were to get long they would break off.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

We are all different xymenah, and although this sounds cheesy and all, your hands look good with short fingernails. Some people look better with short, some people look better with long.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I agree Grace, long fingernails look a bit eehhh on some people


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I have super thin and breakable nails and have a nasty habit of picking at my cuticles. So I love to go get some gel tips put on, it not only makes my hands look healthier and more feminine, but helps deter me from the cuticle picking. My husband thinks fake nails are stupid though, especially with a farm full of animals. Needless to say, I don't get to have pretty hands very often. Lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha, my nails are embarrassing. I have some friends, especially some that are young or single or just 'girly' as I call them  Well, They'll be talking about manicures, etc. and I start hiding my hands LOL 
My nails are thin, and break easy. They also grow fast, and I am lousy at shaping them.
I don't paint them very often, I always chip the paint. 

I have never had a manicure in my life lol I just figure it's $$ I can spend elsewhere...like on kids and goats lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I keep my nails short enough to where there is barely white. I hate having dirt under there, just feels more sanitary this way. My mother is a nurse, so I grew up very germ-conscious :laugh:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sigh...........I had long, manicured, beautiful french tips.....pink and white gel............filled every two weeks....

then I got goats.....now? No nails...clipped short because they catch on_* everything*_ if they aren't.Not to mention, that scratching goats with long nails leaves a "less than appealing" odor under them!  Manicured nails just do not work for me with all the animals and chores.But~ I love the animals more than nails so I just forget about it now 

Yours look great though! ...............sigh..............


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have naturally strong nails and I keep them fairly decently long. You know feminine but not claws.

as a special gift my husband let me get fake nails for a couple months - I could still get them but I took them off because of the goats kidding they were to long if I needed to assist. And I didnt feel right with how tight our budget was taking money away from the needed things once I was no longer working.

In the future i hope to get back to it, I loved how they felt and its important to me to remember I'M important too and not neglect my looks. If I feel better about myself i carry myself better and Im happier. I love goats, farming etc but there is nothing wrong with being pretty - however that looks to you.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im a toenail painter...fun crazy colors...bright neon orange..yellow...hot pink...I love the boldness of it but saddly my fingernails stay shamlessly nude..unless you count the dirt under them that is..lol...my nails do grow long and stong but I keep them lady like short for the goats protection lol..doing hooves with inch long nails does not go well lol...


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Lady like and short?


----------



## katiescarlett (May 20, 2013)

Mine have a bit of length but I keep them well manicured. Can't do falsies! I try to wear gloves about the farm when working, but I forget/they're a pain so I usually end up with a nail bent backwards now and then lol.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I have never had a manicure or fake nails in my entire life... I just started messing with my nails like 3 years ago. So I am bad at it. Oh well. I had to redo them yesterday because some of the white stuff ripped off while I was with the goats. Wait, no, I was with the puppies.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm a nail chewer... Its bad, I know but its a habit I've had forever. I have grown my nails out but they break and "stuff" gets under them and feels gross. Painting my stubs is worthless so I don't even try unless its a really special occasion. I hate fake nails... they feel funny and come off too easy. 

I do paint my toes though. They are a loud shape of purple now. Who knows what they will be next week lol. I agree with Stacey, I like to do girly things sometimes. Its nice to be femenine but still have my country roots and get dirty.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Heck, the only thing "feminine" about me is my nails. Sometimes. LOL. Everything else, nah.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I can't grow mine very long or paint them because it would draw attention to my short fat thumbs, lol. Since I inherited the thumbs from my darling Grandma (who is in heaven now), I don't let them bother me. 
Besides, showy nails wouldn't go along with the "simple country girl" fashions I like. But they can look very pretty on some people!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I, too was a nail biter- or a nail tear er off er! But, last year I had to have all my bottom teeth pulled and got a denture. It doesn't fit right (whole 'nother story!).
So, I can't bite my nails, no teeth! It took over half a century (boy, that sounds ancient!) to break my nail biting habit. I had to learn how to use fingernail clippers on
me! Otherwise, my poor goats get gouged when I milk! I didn't realize how fast they can grow!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Milk maid I have stubby fat thumbs too but the rest of my fingers are thin and long. The only italian thing i got from my grandfather was his silly thumbs! GRR

but I dont let that discourage me anymore. I use to but now i know how to grow them so they dont look goofy. 

Having fake nails means I can have nail polish, something I cant keep looking good (chips in a matter of less then a day) as acrylics rarely chip the nail polish off. I like fancy colors like bright pink or dark purple.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I have fat manly hands, to fit the rest of my fat manly body. I hate it! They look so ugly compared to everyone elses. That is one main reason I want to be a large animal vet so I don't have to worry about my hand or finger or anything else getting stuck in a small animals orifice. My fingernails look pretty good. They are nice and strong and i grow them out once in a while. I just recently got into painting them. MY toenails on the other hand, they are so brittle. They look really bad. Plus my pinky toenail grows straight up. So that looks wierd and makes it hard to paint. I would like to try fake fingernails, but I always worry they don't make fake nails big enough for my thumb.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

With acrylics they create the nail so it doesn't matter what size your thumbs are


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah I've had acrylics once and actually liked them. If I could get over the way they felt (not used to nails at all)and actually make myself go get them done then I would keep them. But as hard as I am on my hands it just isn't worth it. It costs too much to get them done every week... I think they're supposed to last 2 weeks or more?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

-if done well you can get them to last longer up to 3 weeks before they need to be filled - I use to do it every 2-4 weeks even. Yes they do feel different BUT I loved how I didnt have to worry about them breaking or hurting me when I was doign farm chores and I would wash up and they would look great again. So yes they may look pretty but they also were highly functional in helping me keep from hurting myself


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Bleh, I like the look of aclyrics on most people, but I can never do it! It just weird me out having such long nails, and I'm scared of them catching and bending back  Nails creep me out sometimes


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

My hands are gigantic also. And my feet.... well, I can wear size 9 mens.

I nail bite a lot too. I got braces last year sigh and thought that I would stop the nail biting, but no. It is a terrible habit.

We were at a show last weekend, and we have to rip open the shavings bags for our pens. I have been slicing them with my nails for as long as I can remember. Well, my nails were painted green, and I sliced the bag with the tip of my thumbnail, and when I looked back at it- It had a blue French tip! The bag's blue coloration got on it. 
From my experiance, the only French nail is an accident, usually by the paint tips falling off!!!! 

This is a pretty entertaining thread


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes a lot of people make their acrylics really long but you dont have to. You can make them as long or short as you so desire. I keep mine at what I call a natural length. Long enough to look nice but short enough that I could hand milk in (make a fist and the nails dont bite into my palm).


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> My hands are gigantic also. *And my feet.... well, I can wear size 9 mens.*
> 
> I nail bite a lot too. I got braces last year sigh and thought that I would stop the nail biting, but no. It is a terrible habit.
> 
> ...


Me too.  Tens in womens, eights or nines in mens. I like my big feet! LOL!


----------



## iloveboergoats (May 4, 2013)

New boots !!!!!!!! I rewarded my self for not chewing my nails for a whole week


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh awesome iloveboergoats! I would soooo like to have some new boots. I don't have any right now! Last ones I bought are like three years old and a size seven. I started growing 1 size bigger a year...


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh, you think a 10 women's in shoe size is bad? I wear a 11 W or WW in womens! And I'm not even done growing!! I've switched to wearing mens tennis shoes because I can't find anything in womens large enough. I wear a 10 W or 11 W in mens. I can't even wear normal flip flops because my feet are huge!! I have to get like the theraputic flip flops if I want to wear them. Finding any kind of shoe for me is like finding a needle in a haystack. I swear I'm a woman in a mans body sometimes.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

My feet are almost ugly they are so wide... My pinky toe hangs off the side of flip flops. Lol


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome boots iloveboergoats. I don't even remember how to wear boots. The last time I wore them I was eleven. I can't find boots that fit me right. I wear 11w-11 1/2w in women's and a straight 10 in most men's. The nickname for my feet is Fred Flintstones because I have short fat toes and wide flat feet. My brother calls them hooves because I hardly wear shoes and when I do they are flip flops so I have callous that is super thick covering the entire underside of my feet and partly up the sides. I can run on gravel without pain.


----------

